# A Suggestion for Moebius Models



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi,Heres an idea.Being that Moebius models and Frank,are breathing new life into the VTTBS kits,heres an idea.Maybe Frank could get in contact with Revell/Monogram and if they have no plans to use it.Turn over the mold of the Flying Sub and let Moebius models produce it.The Flying Sub is a good model,the only problem with it,that I hope Moebius would address and fix,is that that center section piece.didn't sit on the model properly,once the Flying Sub was built.the interior parts,interfered with how that center section sat on top.this doesn't mean,I wouldn't like to see,a larger more detailed model of the Flying Sub,I would.Something I hope Moebius models will consider,Guy S.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aren't they planning their own, bigger FS-1 model?
Probably cheaper to do it from scratch than to try to fix the problems with an old mold.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Aren't they planning their own, bigger FS-1 model?
> Probably cheaper to do it from scratch than to try to fix the problems with an old mold.


I believe your right John.
Personally, I would rather see Frank and Co.Do their own version of the Flying Sub.

Regards,
Beatlepaul


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree,I would love to see an all new release from Moebius.The monogram version if it is ever reissued again will be cool,But i'd much rather have a new version.Mabe a bit larger :thumbsup: Any body notice on the last issue of the monogram flying sub,the detail to the upper hatch is getting really soft.The molds to some of this kit must be starting to wear.Although i understand the molds are over 40 years young


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I'm over 40 years young


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Heck, I'm over 50 years young.........


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm over forty years young,and still have the passion for hobby kits i had when i was a young wippersnapper. Uugh, I feel a touch of arthritis coming on i need my MEDS!


----------

